# Ang tulad



## Oka-chan

Hello everyone.
I'm interested in Philippines Musics and I want to know these means.

Now, I want to know the mean of "Ang tulad".
For exsample:
Ang tulad mo'y naiiba
'Pagkat ang tulad mo ay minsan lang sa buhay ko

According to dictionary, "tulad" means "same as", "similar to", "like that of".
But I think  these  words  don't  fit "ang tulad".

What "tulad" means in these situation?
I appreciate your help.


----------



## kenshin

Oka-chan said:


> Hello everyone.
> I'm interested in Philippines Musics and I want to know these means.
> 
> Now, I want to know the mean of "Ang tulad".
> For exsample:
> Ang tulad mo'y naiiba
> 'Pagkat ang tulad mo ay minsan lang sa buhay ko
> 
> According to dictionary, "tulad" means "same as", "similar to", "like that of".
> But I think these words don't fit "ang tulad".
> 
> What "tulad" means in these situation?
> I appreciate your help.


if we will translate this phrase, it will go something like: 
Ang *tulad* mo'y naiiba - _you are different_
_'Pagkat - because_
_ang *tulad* mo ay - a person like you_
_minsan - seldom _
_lang - only_
_sa - in_
_buhay - life_
_ko - my_
so if you are going to make a sentence out of it, the phrase would roughly means: 
you are different. because it is only seldom that i have a person like you in my life . It sounds awkward but that's how it is when you are going to translate it word per word. 
_*tulad*_ in this phrase is use to compare the persona in the song from somebody else.


----------



## cALLgUrl

Let me try a shot for this one:
For me it literally means: 

You're one of a kind
Because someone like you will come once in a lifetime ???


I'm really not good with this one.Hahaha. (nosebleed)


----------



## VAUGHN_RAIN

"Ang tulad mo'y naiiba
'Pagkat ang tulad mo ay minsan lang sa buhay ko"


*--->>>> **"You are one of a kind because someone like you will only come once in my life."*


----------



## cALLgUrl

VAUGHN_RAIN said:


> "Ang tulad mo'y naiiba
> 'Pagkat ang tulad mo ay minsan lang sa buhay ko"
> 
> 
> *--->>>> **"You are one of a kind because someone like you will only come once in my life."*


 

Much better.


----------



## cj_sandiego

> Ang *tulad* mo'y naiiba - _you are different _




*Ang tulad mo'y naiiba -  You're one of a kind 

*I think you're one of a kind is more appropriate here...


----------



## Oka-chan

Maraming salamat po!
Naintindihan ko!


----------

